# Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of Illusione cigars: the 68 Bombone and the MJ12



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good day everyone! Today let's take a look at the 68 Bombone and the MJ12, two cigars from a company relatively new to the industry, Illusion...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of Illusione cigars: the 68 Bombone and the MJ12


----------

